# first ever boy dog. he pees on his own legs :|



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

My last female dog also lifted her leg! But she was very fastidious and never peed on herself, ha,ha. Her name was Bobbie-Jo so maybe she got confused by her butch name


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

Brody is my first male dog, and he is super careful when he pees- lifts his leg really high! He ever gets a drop on his legs or feet. So rest assured, not all male dogs are messy at peeing!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I've heard this before about male poodles - something in the way that they are built, if they don't lift their leg, they pee on themselves. There was a very well groomed white boy at the doggie gym we used to who always had a bright yellow chest from peeing on himself!
Not sure how old he is, but if I were you, I would take him as soon as possible to areas where other dogs potty, hoping that if he sniffs around at what they have done, it might help him to figure out that he ought to lift his leg sooner!


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Nicholas pees on his front legs. Somebody recommended leaving a pee trail of hair which helps direct the stream and as it is growing out he is having a harder time peeing on himself. It really does work!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Taem, 

Give it time. I have mostly males, and they all went through the pee on their foot stage. One of my males, who is now 8 actually stands on his front 2 legs to pee, and will occasionally pee on himself, when he does he gets so mad! I keep baby wipes by the door and use them to wipe paws or faces or tush as need be.  You little boy will get the hang of it


----------



## OneillR (May 18, 2013)

My current 5 month old male spoo also urinates on his front legs. He hasn't started lifting his leg yet but sometimes is able to arch his back so the stream will hit just outside of his front legs lol. I never know when i will be having to clean his pee off his legs. Im sure he will outgrow this though.....or at least i hope. :curl-lip:


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

He has a pee string. Maybe he needs a pee funnel! I don't want to take him where other dogs potty though, doesn't have all his shots yet. Right now I try hard to make him go only in my yard and at the beach etc where it's easy to scan for poop.

I just don't get why that doesn't bother him, pee hitting his leg, and he wouldn't try to avoid it.

But then my mom tells me I peed on her face more than once and he hasn't done that yet. So I shouldn't judge.

It's also hard to tell when he's peeing since he doesn't lift his leg or squat own. Sometimes I think he's peeing and he's not, he's just standing with his back legs bent a little. And he's black so at night I can't even see the guy.

Boy puppies are hard!


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

When Remy started lifting his leg - he started occasionally peeing on himself. Never did before then. But he is starting to get it figured out. He'll be 9 months old next week.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

taem said:


> He has a pee string. Maybe he needs a pee funnel! I don't want to take him where other dogs potty though, doesn't have all his shots yet. Right now I try hard to make him go only in my yard and at the beach etc where it's easy to scan for poop.
> 
> I just don't get why that doesn't bother him, pee hitting his leg, and he wouldn't try to avoid it.
> 
> ...



That's why, no matter how many times people tell me that boys are sweeter, boys are more loving, I stick with the girls! We are in the city, the dogs use pee pads, and no way do I want a boy peeing on himself - or my wall if he learned to lift lol!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I am happy to report that Jazz is now lifting his leg really high and no longer is peeing on himself. He is 12 months old. LOL When he was younger and squatting he'd pee on his chest sometimes. For a couple months he wasn't lifting his leg high enough and was peeing on his front legs. He finally has that figured out. 

I love the boys- they are such goofy, noodle heads. Bonnie never pees on herself. That's true.


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

Misha gets lazy sometimes and pees on his front right leg but not as bad as when he was little. He lifted his leg once at the dog park but apparently prefers squatting. Sherlock is at least nine according to my vet and lifts his leg, but he pretty much always pees on his chest. Good thing he's black so doesn't stain himself. Vernon is so super clean but he's mostly hairless so perhaps that's why. Vixen is my female leg lifter and she is always clean. She's picky about that. Vlora, my tiny one, isn't a clean girl, she has even been caught rolling in recently peed on grass. Now that's gross. She just doesn't seem to care. It may have something to do with the fact that she probably came from a mill. Her half sibling who lives with my x is also fascinated with anything gross or stinky. Hang in there, Misha used to not care when he whittled on himself but now he acts all grossed out and wants cleaned asap. Not all boys are alike and same goes for the girls, it takes all types I suppose.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

That's the very reason I only have females. Wishing you the best of luck with your sweet boy.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Nicholas is like a little contortionist!!!!! It is like he purposely gets himself into a pretzel so he makes sure he pees on his legs. LOL. I always keep baby wipes handy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am lucky with Swizzle he lifts his leg so high it is like he is a ballet dancer and never gets a drop on himself. He also likes to pee on an incline.

My Aussie, also a boy, was quite a character. We lived with my in-laws while building our house and Zack has a run in their back yard. After a couple of days of living with them I was concerned that Zack had not pooped. By watching Zack I discovered the missing poops. There back yard dropped off dramatically into a wooded area. Zack would hang off the side of the yard and poop over the drop off so his poop would disappear in the woods below. He also peed over the ravine. He liked to keep his area tidy.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I have a friend who has a spoo who pees on his front legs every single time. Disgusting! He just stands there and squirts directly at his front legs. 

Not too long ago, I was at an AKC show where this boy's father was being shown. Just as the judging was about to start, this dog (the sire) decided he couldn't hold it any longer. So he peed right in the ring. And guess what? Yup. You guessed it. This beautiful AKC champion (to be) peed on his front legs! Like father, like son. Yuck. So is this an inherited trait? Should puppy buyers be investigating how the puppy's daddy pees?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Hmmm, none of my male minis ever had these kinds of problems. Sometimes, if the feeling "moves him" Sunny will sort of squat and then start to lift the leg and cranes his neck to be sure all is coming out ok --- it's funny -- but it never ends up on himself. And, when he does life his leg (most of the time) doesn't either. Good luck.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Tiger still pees all over himself. Its even worse when he lifts his leg! We use pee pants each and every time he potties.


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

Sigh. Sometimes Daisuke (21 mos.) lifts hus leg properly and pees on a tree or something, but often he half-squats and pees on his leg. I've gotten too used to it. I guess I should keep baby wipes at the back door too. He is lucky he's so adorable.


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

When Hibbert was younger, he peed on his front legs. He has never lifted a leg to pee, always squats his back half down. I have figured out that if I let his front legs get really hairy, he had more trouble, but since they have been cut down, he hasn't peed on them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh great! Now ya tell me! :ahhhhh: (getting a Poodle pup soon)

My male Chi mix, Jose` is built in such a way that he does this too....hits the back side of his front legs UNLESS he is looking at something to the side and his body arches into a curve, following his gaze, in which case, it shoots off to the side more and misses his legs. lol. He's rather long and short. What I do every couple days is just hold him up under the kitchen faucet and rinse off his front legs...that's in between baths. It gets kind of stale smelling if it stays there too long. Yuk.


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

Thankfully Fritz hasn't peed on himself yet. We have a pee trail of hair, not sure if that helps or not. I have also noticed that he has a decided preference to lift his left back leg, not his right.


----------



## Ainsley (Apr 22, 2013)

Ably is 4 months old tomorrow and has not peed on himself that I'm aware of. He's black so it won't stain, but I started to watch after reading this thread the first time. Hoping he keeps peeing just like he dos now.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

I have two boys, Charlie and Edison. Their pee at times spray onto their legs and belly. I always wipe them after they pee and after they poo. Their cleanliness is up to me, not up to them. They are dogs thus being dirty is part of being a dog. We domesticated them, remember?

But neither Charlie or Edison ever paw their food. A friend of mine own a collie who likes to put her paw into her water bowl to splash herself with her water before she licks it off the floor.

The wiping of their wee wee and butt happen often so now both my boys know that after they pee or poo, I will proceed to wipe, therefore they flip over when they see me getting a wipe to ease me into wiping them. It's my daily chore.

Is this mean they are smart? Not really. Cause when I get a Lysol wipe to wipe the kitchen counter, they also flip over offering their belly. :argh:


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Oh great! Now ya tell me! :ahhhhh: (getting a Poodle pup soon)


Don't worry about that. Puppy wipes and between-bath spray are must have.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I am soooooo lucky!! Wow.. I didnt know this was such a common issue. Lou hates pee and poop, after she is done going potty she jumps 3 feet away from it to make sure she doesn't accidentally touch it. And now.... Apollo is the same way!!!!!! They MUST be litter mates! they are so similar. Apollo squats down and lifts a leg half way and the pee never gets on his legs or body, not even close, thank goodness!! One time, recently, Apollo accidentally stepped on some poop as he was walking and he backed up away from, it sniffed his paw and backed up some more and started limping acting all grossed out!!! Lol funny! Lou does the same thing.
I'm so sorry for the poodle parents here that are having a hard time with this. 
And I feel some relief that this is something I don't have to deal with.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Panda never peed on his legs until a few weeks ago. Makes me so mad! But Im glad to see Im not alone in this. He doesnt do it for the whole pee, just at the end when he comes out of his squat too early, and not every time. Panda never lifted a leg to pee until this past Tuesday when he did it twice! But he hasnt done it since. Maybe he only does it on Tuesdays.

You can buy nylon leg covers for the front legs. Dont know if I should or if he will soon outgrow this problem.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Jacamar, hold tight.  Jazz peed on himself when he first started lifting his leg. He was rather tentative about lifting it at first. I had visions of him always peeing on himself from then on. a few months later he lifts his leg WAY up and totally misses his front legs. Of course, all my potted plants are now being regularly 'watered'. I am hoping it doesn't kill them.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

outwest said:


> Jacamar, hold tight.  Jazz peed on himself when he first started lifting his leg. He was rather tentative about lifting it at first. I had visions of him always peeing on himself from then on. a few months later he lifts his leg WAY up and totally misses his front legs. Of course, all my potted plants are now being regularly 'watered'. I am hoping it doesn't kill them.


Thanks, outwest. He lifted his leg several more times this weekend, and sometimes very high. I think he will get the hang of it. Watching him suddenly start doing this.. its amazing to me, the influence of genes on behavior..


----------



## Gilly (Feb 18, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> [/B]
> That's why, no matter how many times people tell me that boys are sweeter, boys are more loving, I stick with the girls! We are in the city, the dogs use pee pads, and no way do I want a boy peeing on himself - or my wall if he learned to lift lol!


I had always assumed there would be some sort of synthetic or paper pad that apartment dwellers used - apartment dwelling is still relatively new in NZ so I havent heard much about how owners deal with toileting dogs when living in high rise. So I was interested to see your reference to it Tiny Poodles. You paper or pee pad train them from the start? I assume you can buy them in different sizes. They must be leak-proof. Are they similar to those pads that are put on hospital beds? It's great how products are available to make owning a dog in an apartment easier. Things we take for granted, like opening the door and letting our poodle outside on the grass to toilet is managed in a completely different way in high rise living.

BTW when my poodle bitch has a poop, she generally stands on just her two front legs and touches down with one of her hind legs just for a balance adjustment - who would have thought watching a dog poop could be amusing! :biggrin1:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Gilly said:


> I had always assumed there would be some sort of synthetic or paper pad that apartment dwellers used - apartment dwelling is still relatively new in NZ so I havent heard much about how owners deal with toileting dogs when living in high rise. So I was interested to see your reference to it Tiny Poodles. You paper or pee pad train them from the start? I assume you can buy them in different sizes. They must be leak-proof. Are they similar to those pads that are put on hospital beds? It's great how products are available to make owning a dog in an apartment easier. Things we take for granted, like opening the door and letting our poodle outside on the grass to toilet is managed in a completely different way in high rise living.
> 
> BTW when my poodle bitch has a poop, she generally stands on just her two front legs and touches down with one of her hind legs just for a balance adjustment - who would have thought watching a dog poop could be amusing! :biggrin1:


That's right - not only would it be difficult to find a place for the dogs to "go" amongst the constant car, bicycle, and pedestrian traffic, with not a blade of grass for 6 blocks, I am not really a fan of having to get fully dressed, wait for an elevator, and go outside, where it may not be safe in the middle of the night, every time any one of my dogs has to go, so they are fully trained to pads from the start - and actually we do use bed pad made for humans (placed on a crate tray instead of the ones made for dogs - they are available in many more sizes, and higher quality/more absorbent then most of the ones made for dogs! The only problem is that my current girls are trained only for pads, meaning that we have to take them with us when we will be out for an extended period of time. I am hoping to train the next one to do both, but not sure how I will do that, and will be asking for help on that one when the time comes


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Charlie does well on wee wee pad and outside on the grass. Boys like to mark and Charlie loves to mark every tree insight but indoors he will stick to his wee wee pad. My sister-in-law female yorkies also like to mark but the pee would come from their behind. Lol.

I think having a female dog is full of benefit because they are fast to potty train and they become docile as they grow older. My neighbor 4-yr old shih tzu doesn't even want to walk anymore. She has to pick her up and place her on the grass to pee and poo but she does bark a lot. Any creature living or dead pass by and she'll bark her lung out. Have any of you ever seen "Keeping Mum"?

Its funny how I plan to get female poodle and I end up with two males. I guess the female pup doesn't appeal as much as male pup to me anyway.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Seelie is a standard and saturates his front legs when he pees. Sometimes it hits his belly! And being unaltered its a strong musky pee scent. So he gets his legs and belly fully washed and hv dried every few days and a full bath every 2 weeks or sooner. Doesn't matter if I leave a hair trail or not. 

I'm hoping when he's neutered it will "relax" him so it will lower the aim down. 

Girls are cleaner (except heat lol)


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Faerie,

Charlie did that when he was a mere pup. He isn't familiar on how to control his pee. Now, when he pees indoor, it will come out with less power. Only outside when he marks, he will let it out full throttle. Lol.

It's funny that right before he decides to mark a tree, he would smell it and find some dog left a mark higher than him. He would look to me with sad eyes. He does this many times and make me think maybe he want me to lift him up a bit so he can mark higher. Lol.


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

I wonder if what cut they are in could also contribute?

for eg. in a german, lamp or puppy trim, the fur on the legs is thicker, and can be left on the chest and around the male area, the fur around it might make him 'too comfortable' to stretch, or maybe not realise himself that he is weeing over himself?


where on a miami, conti or utility, she short legs and chest (less so for conti) means he can feel it on his skin, not just in the fur? 

ofc keeping the wee trail if it helps 

Its been such a long time since having a boy dog, and he was a golden retriever and had been no problem!


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Remy is both pee pad trained and outside trained. Although he doesn't signal when he needs to go out. He only squats in the house. When he started lifting his leg outside, he started peeing on himself, but now that he has the balancing act figured out, he is good about not peeing on himself.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Vanilla-Yazoo said:


> I wonder if what cut they are in could also contribute?
> 
> 
> where on a miami, conti or utility, she short legs and chest (less so for conti) means he can feel it on his skin, not just in the fur?


I think that can make a difference, though my boy of course saturates his legs even if 5 bladed all over...


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Joelly said:


> Faerie,
> 
> Charlie did that when he was a mere pup. He isn't familiar on how to control his pee. Now, when he pees indoor, it will come out with less power. Only outside when he marks, he will let it out full throttle. Lol.
> 
> It's funny that right before he decides to mark a tree, he would smell it and find some dog left a mark higher than him. He would look to me with sad eyes. He does this many times and make me think maybe he want me to lift him up a bit so he can mark higher. Lol.


seelie is an adult. he didn't pee on his legs until he started lifting them. and it amazes me how far up his leg will go!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Joelly said:


> Faerie,
> 
> Charlie did that when he was a mere pup. He isn't familiar on how to control his pee. Now, when he pees indoor, it will come out with less power. Only outside when he marks, he will let it out full throttle. Lol.
> 
> It's funny that right before he decides to mark a tree, he would smell it and find some dog left a mark higher than him. He would look to me with sad eyes. He does this many times and make me think maybe he want me to lift him up a bit so he can mark higher. Lol.


You should read the book The Hidden Life of Dogs - she talks about this quite a bit!


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

Shelton pees like a girl but he never gets pee on his leg. He hates getting hit by his pee so he controls the pressure of the "flow" so theres no pee stains for him  I think usually males do pee on themselves but it also depends on each dogs personality. Also hes only humped me once in his entire life (hes only 2 years old) Im sure your boy will mellow out soon! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

I've only had boy dogs and they've never peed on themselves. Funny thing my GSD never lifted his leg he would do the long stretch so as not to get himself. Now my spoo is 16 months never lifted his leg and does kinda like a Spider-Man squat (hard to explain but you know it when you see it). I guess I've been blessed by dogs who don't like to soil themselves.:amen:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I talked to my handler to announce proudly that Jazz is rarely hitting his legs now. She made the comment that some people have a very minor operation to divert the pee and it works. If Jazz continued to saturate his front legs I would consider it.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Ive considered the pee pee tuck, but pee pants work just fine.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oldie but goodie reply to a question about what to do with a boy who keeps uh, dampening his front legs...

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle...e-pees-back-front-legs-stinks.html#post140829

The three things I have seen work:

1. Get him around male dogs who DO lift their legs. Often this is a learned behavior. If he is already neutered, this might not work.

2. Grow the penistache (love that!) as mentioned below.

3. Put gaiters on your dog's front legs. Talk to some Poodle folks at a dog show to find out where to get these.

4. Get a pee-pee tuck. I know that some folks do a little cosmetic surgery on their boy's foreskins to direct the urine down instead of out. This is expensive but for those boys who are particularly short backed, this is better than a lifetime of stinky and stained legs.


----------



## Milo :) (Mar 10, 2013)

Milo doesn't pee on himself. He has been lifting his leg like a champ since he was 3 months old. He still squats occasionally and doesn't pee on his legs. I think the penistache does help lol.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I was going to do a penistache on Jazz, but the handler said it has to be shaved clean for showing.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

My boy doesn't lift his leg (I don't let him mark, but there could be time for him to get into lifting the leg yet), and he is very clean/careful when he pees. 

Never pees on himself. 

I am sorry that this is happening to you, it must be a huge headache for you


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Harry squats. He occasionally lifts a leg. However the other day he peed a bit too far and it hit his front foot much to my dismay as it rarely happens. So bent down and lifted his leg and he kept it in place. Well a hassle but least avoided getting wetter! (Gave him a bath afterwards...) 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Panda is getting pee on his legs every day now. Its making me crazy. :doh:
It doesnt help when he lifts his leg, he will often get himself then too.

I hadnt read most of this tread but read enough to get me thinking about how some people said their poodle didnt want to get pee on his legs, and it made me realize that I dont think Panda knows when he does it, since his coat is long and thick enough to insulate his skin. So I came back to this thread and now see that Ellyisme and Vanilla-yazoo suggested that coat length has a bearing. So Im thinking of shaving down his legs. I hate to do it because I love his town & country trim but I am sick of having to hose off his legs in the shower after most walks. :argh:

Do you guys think it might help him learn?


----------

